# Hello from Hornchurch,England



## bomberharris (Aug 13, 2006)

Just thought i'd pop my post cherry by saying hi to everybody.Stumbled upon this site the other day,started reading a few threads and liked it so much i decided to join.I am 27 and have been intrested in planes,particullarly ww2 aircraft,since i can remember.I am from a town near London called Hornchurch which was home to a frontline R.A.F airfield during the battle of Britain.Sadly the airfield is gone and there are no monuments or museums,just a housing estate where it used to be with some roads named after famous pilots (Bader Way,Malan Square) and a local primary school named The R.J.Mitchall School.I look forward to learning from others knowledge,reading the back log of threads and contributing to newer ones.Cheers.


----------



## trackend (Aug 13, 2006)

Welcome BH.
I'm just up the road from you on Canvey


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 13, 2006)

And u found this site the same way 95% of us did... Spend some time to look around and read some of the older posts, get a feel for the way things are run here... 

Dont just jump in, as us kids have been playing in the sandbox for some time together...... 

EVERYONE IS A CHARACTER...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 13, 2006)

And some smell more like rancid sperm than others.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 13, 2006)

Ew!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2006)

And what does that smell like pD?


----------



## plan_D (Aug 14, 2006)

I can't remember, I washed for the first time in months, last week.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2006)

That is just d1sgusting 

Anyway welcome.


----------

